# Winter Project= Layout boat



## duckduster (Oct 22, 2011)

Just about finished with my winter project, Building a new Layout Boat, got the plans from a guy in Texas.
















































All i have left to do is install the splash apron, and it will be ready to hunt. Can't wait until October.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks nice. Me and a buddy built that same boat. You will have fun this fall!


----------



## duckduster (Oct 22, 2011)

Looking forward to hunting out of this boat.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks great . . . love the spray foam idea. Nice pix, thanks.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

How much heavier/lighter is this one from the fiberglass ones?


----------



## duckduster (Oct 22, 2011)

Not sure how much a fiberglass one weighs, but this one is only 115 lbs and it rides the water real nice, does not bob around like a cork, and is very quite when the water splashes.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

Just to let you know that spray foam will rot out in a year or so


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

duckduster said:


> Not sure how much a fiberglass one weighs, but this one is only 115 lbs and it rides the water real nice, does not bob around like a cork, and is very quite when the water splashes.


So it is a little lighter than the one we use (MLB supermag) at 145lbs, but the MLB classic is only 80lbs. I can see the wood not echoing as much as fiberglass when it smacks the waves.


----------



## duckduster (Oct 22, 2011)

someone11 said:


> So it is a little lighter than the one we use (MLB supermag) at 145lbs, but the MLB classic is only 80lbs. I can see the wood not echoing as much as fiberglass when it smacks the waves.


The non-echoing is what i like about it. the fiberglass one i hunted out of was very loud and annoying.


----------



## duckduster (Oct 22, 2011)

lawnboy said:


> Just to let you know that spray foam will rot out in a year or so


It was something i wanted to try, I glassed the whole area where the foam is, it is sealed up tighter than a bug's ass.


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

Nice looking boat....how many hours to build and what is your basic experience level...Andy


----------



## duckduster (Oct 22, 2011)

ahartz said:


> Nice looking boat....how many hours to build and what is your basic experience level...Andy


In all it took about 6 days to build, the longest part was waiting for the west system epoxy resin to dry. it is covered top bottom and inside with glass and epoxy. My level of exp. is medium, and i had a helper that had a very good wood shop. he had all the major tools. i.e. planer,clamps, router and extra wood.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Looks very good!

I'm pretty sure if I tried to build a boat in my garage, people would look at it and ask "You built that yourself didn't ya??" :lol:


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice job! I got mine from a member but bought the Marsh monster plans to try myself.


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

KLR said:


> Looks very good!
> 
> I'm pretty sure if I tried to build a boat in my garage, people would look at it and ask "You built that yourself didn't ya??" :lol:


that's exactly what I am trying to avoid.....Andy


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Lost one due to rot and water loged foam next time around i will load mine up with dimes.------- plastic pop bottles


----------



## layedout (Dec 4, 2008)

As long as everything is sealed up fine you shouldn't get any water into those chambers. We have two similar to those(no foam though) been using them for about 6 years. They've seen Erie, the bay and superior and no rot. Solid boat. Hides great rides great. You will love it. We also have a two man based off the same design. This year there will be an aluminum based off this too.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Looks great.


----------



## duckduster (Oct 22, 2011)

ih772 said:


> Looks great.


Thanks, this is my first time building this type of boat, and think it turned out awesome.


----------



## Kurto_15 (Jul 20, 2008)

What made you choose the epoxy resin over fiberglass resin? Also did you put resin down then fiberglass cloth then resin on top or just cloth then resin? How much resin would you say you used? I'm also building one and the resin is all i need


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Wish i was more crafty to build something like that. if its not about how to do a mount or something im pretty worthless.  but the boat looks sweet. im sure it will work good for ya. be sure to post some pics this next fall.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Get the expoxy resin from uscomposites.com

Epoxy will hold up much longer in a water environment. IMO just get the 2 gallon kit. Also get some wood powder to mix a filler compound to strengthen your joints.

Great how to on duckboats.net


----------



## duckduster (Oct 22, 2011)

Kurto_15 said:


> What made you choose the epoxy resin over fiberglass resin? Also did you put resin down then fiberglass cloth then resin on top or just cloth then resin? How much resin would you say you used? I'm also building one and the resin is all i need


As the other member said Epoxy resin is lighter and stronger. I used almost 2 full gallons. if you put some resin down first it will help hold your glass cloth in place. we wetted the wood then applied the glass then finished wetting out the glass until it was transparent. after it dried we applied a second finish coat. it lays down really good. also i used the 6oz cloth vice the 10oz cloth.= less weight. also i used the medium speed resin. all products were ordered from USComposites. even after paying for shipping the cost was just about 90$ less than buying it local. i have right about $500 invested in this build


----------



## duckduster (Oct 22, 2011)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> Wish i was more crafty to build something like that. if its not about how to do a mount or something im pretty worthless.  but the boat looks sweet. im sure it will work good for ya. be sure to post some pics this next fall.


Thanks for the kudo's, i will def post pics of the ducks taken with this boat.


----------



## Kurto_15 (Jul 20, 2008)

duckduster said:


> As the other member said Epoxy resin is lighter and stronger. I used almost 2 full gallons. if you put some resin down first it will help hold your glass cloth in place. we wetted the wood then applied the glass then finished wetting out the glass until it was transparent. after it dried we applied a second finish coat. it lays down really good. also i used the 6oz cloth vice the 10oz cloth.= less weight. also i used the medium speed resin. all products were ordered from USComposites. even after paying for shipping the cost was just about 90$ less than buying it local. i have right about $500 invested in this build


Alright thanks, did you get the thin or thick epoxy system with the medium hardener? Looks great by the way


----------



## duckduster (Oct 22, 2011)

Kurto_15 said:


> Alright thanks, did you get the thin or thick epoxy system with the medium hardener? Looks great by the way


Thin, w/medium hardner


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

You figure out how your doing your spray shield yet? I think I may have made mine a Tad large. Looking for possible improvement


----------



## duckduster (Oct 22, 2011)

limige said:


> You figure out how your doing your spray shield yet? I think I may have made mine a Tad large. Looking for possible improvement


Yes, i am using clear vinyl used for soft boat windows. 10in rise in the back 7in rise in the front. getting it sewed up by a canvas shop.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

What are you using for framing?


----------



## duckduster (Oct 22, 2011)

limige said:


> What are you using for framing?


aluminum conduit.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Post some pics when you get it done if you would.

Since you using the clear plastic I assume you plan to paint the conduit?
Bracket work?
I used the rods with a stopper underneath. Easy but there's got to better a better way.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

One thing I have found with building a epoxy over wood boat is to lay the cloth down first then soak it with epoxy. It will stick to the wood great this way. If you do epoxy first the cloth will be a PITA just stick and bubble when not dry. When sealing off compartments its a great idea to epoxy the insides like was done here. condensation will happen and rot out your unprotected wood.
Good luck on your builds guys!! post up pictures

Great job on your layout!!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

That's how I did all mine. Laid cloth on, poured out some resin and spread with a sqeegee


----------

